# Some Congress Photos



## Lisa Strass (Oct 14, 2010)

I know it is late, but I wanted to share a couple of pictures from Congress. I didn't get around to ordering my pictures right away....

First is my a picture of my daughter (age 15 months) in Leadline! She is riding Rhapsody's Elegent Discovery owned by Ivy Templeton. We all had so much fun in this class.











Next are two horses are sired by our stallion, *B&L’s Rock “E” Red Alert*. (aka Redi) Redi has done such an amazing job for us and now we can proudly say he is the sire of not just National Champions, but Congress Champions as well!

First is *Strasslein Red E Justin Case *– now owned by Margot Cahill






Congress Reserve GRAND Champion Classic Gelding, Under

Congress Champion 2-yr-old Classic Gelding, Under

Congress Champion Classic Gelding Owned, Bred, and Shown

And next is *Strasslein Red E Sweet Vengeance*






Congress Champion Classic Mare Owned, Bred and Shown

Congress Reserve Champion Classic Futurity Yearling Mares

Congress Reserve Champion Amateur Classic Mare Incentive

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice pictures that leadline pic is just amazing!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful! Didn't Elegant Design win a Grand at Congress a couple years ago? Now he is a leadline pony - I think that shows the versatility of the breed very well





Congratulations


----------



## Lisa Strass (Oct 15, 2010)

Leeana said:


> Beautiful! Didn't Elegant Design win a Grand at Congress a couple years ago? Now he is a leadline pony - I think that shows the versatility of the breed very well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Leeana! Elegant Discovery won the Classic Over Gelding Grand at Congress a couple of years ago and again this year!! And he's a Leadline Pony! You are right; he is an excellent example of the breed!



Ivy Templeton, his owner, is one lucky lady.


----------



## minih (Oct 15, 2010)

Never too late for pictures!!! I loved looking at them. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Frankie (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!! Your little girl is adorable!!


----------



## hairicane (Oct 18, 2010)

Beautiful horses! Love the leadline photo!!!


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 27, 2010)

That leadline pic is priceless! Thanks for sharing photos!

Andrea


----------

